# Wie würdet ihr Weblog programmieren?



## stabory (26. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich schaue mir gerade verschieden Weblogs hier im Internet an. Ich habe mich nun gefragt, welche Sprache hier am sinnvollsten ist. Die meisten Weblogschreiber verwenden anscheinend xhtml/css. Hab glaub ich noch keinen getroffen, der php verwendet. Wie würdet Ihr das denn machen und was hat xhtml gegenüber php für Vorteile, insbesondere beim Schreiben eines Weblogs.


----------



## j cop (26. März 2006)

XHTML ist keine Programmiersprache, sondern eine Auszeichnungssprache(Markup Language) wie HTML(ich hoffe du weißt was das ist). Fast alle Weblogs haben aber ein Backend, das mit PHP arbeitet(z.b. Wordpress). Das xhtml/css steht nur dafür, dass in dem Blog XHTML die Auszeichnungssprache ist, das mit CSS(Cascading Style Sheets) formatiert wird. CSS beinflusst nur das Aussehen der Webseite.


----------



## bk75 (29. März 2006)

Die meisten Weblogs sind in PHP programmiert, die Ausgabe erfolgt in HTML, manche auch in XHTML 1.0. Stylesheets kann man immer benutzen egal ob HTML oder XHTML. Wenn man sauberes XHTML erzeugen will, empfehle ich einen XHTML Validator (google) sonst hat das wenig Sinn überhaupt damit anzufangen.

Du kannst also ein ganz normales Bloggingsystem in PHP schreiben und als DB nehmen die meisten Einsteiger MySQL.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2006)

bk75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... als DB nehmen die meisten Einsteiger MySQL.


Nicht nur Einsteiger. MySQL ist ein gutes Datenbank-System. Auf der Arbeit hab ich auch ein wenig mit MSSQL zu tun und muss sagen, dass ich MySQL besser finde.


----------



## bk75 (30. März 2006)

Da scheiden sich die Geister was gut ist und was nicht -) Ist aber ok, der eine mag grün, der andere blau - so ist das Leben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. März 2006)

bk75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da scheiden sich die Geister was gut ist und was nicht -) Ist aber ok, der eine mag grün, der andere blau - so ist das Leben.


 -Alarm: Waere sonst auch ziemlich eintoenig.


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. März 2006)

stabory, ich will dich ja keineswegs beleidigen, aber wenn du nicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen einer Auszeichungssprache ((X)HTML) und einer Programmier- bzw. Scriptsprache (PHP) kennst, dann dürfte die Programmierung eines Weblogs dich wohl etwas überfordern. Warum verwendest du nicht eine der vielen im Internet verfügbaren Engines wie TextPattern, MovableType oder WordPress? Die erfüllen die Bedürfnisse der allermeisten User und lassen sich mit Plugins praktisch unendlich erweitern.


----------

